# No time for gym, but will doing squats, crunches and planking...



## porkypig

help to tone up?


----------



## dgirllamius

Absolutely. You don't need all these fancy machines and weights to tone up, just use your own body weight. Perhaps look into some DVDs to use at home that are aimed for toning? Jillian Michaels has loads.


----------



## porkypig

Thanks hun, I'll look into that. X


----------



## crazycatmom

Push-ups maybe?


----------



## Eidson23

Pintrest has literally 1000 ideas for home work outs without any weights. I work out strictly from home. I have somewhat of a gym at my house, but I haven't stepped foot in an actual gym in years. Good luck! :)


----------



## beanzz

I have never been to a gym, I'm smaller than I was before I got pregnant thanks to working out at home. I second Pinterest for ideas.

Get yourself a weighted hoop and get hooping aswel, so much fun!


----------



## porkypig

beanzz said:


> I have never been to a gym, I'm smaller than I was before I got pregnant thanks to working out at home. I second Pinterest for ideas.
> 
> Get yourself a weighted hoop and get hooping aswel, so much fun!

Hooping-what does it work? Hips and bum?


----------



## beth_terri

Its never worked PROPERLY for me. I only ever noticed a change in muscle tone and my body getting tighter when I started lifting heavy weights. But its got to do more good than nothing! 

I've always been physically strong though so my own body weight for squats/push ups/plank etc just doesn't bother me. 

Although 30 day shred was good for when I was losing weight before I got into lifting. x


----------



## Samiam03

Go on YouTube and look up HIIT workouts. They are short but killer. Do those and it will really help you.


----------



## princess2406

Planking, squats, sit-ups, squat jumps burn loads of calories are great for abs, also mountain climbers (you tube if not sure) I do all of the above every day normally with a rest day after 4-5 days x


----------



## seoj

For sure- obviously losing more fat helps display those muscles more defined ;) But you can just watch what you eat if your trying to lose weight. If your already there and looking to tone - then those will help. I would just suggest changing things up every 4-6wks though to keep your body guessing so it doesn't get too used to one type of excercise or routine :)

Add burpee's too! ack. But worth it :) maybe get some decent hand weights as well-- it's amazing the different excercises you can get with those! And weights certainly helped me tone up the most!


----------

